# Marstons Single Malt



## GMK (20/3/04)

Hi all.

Tasted a Marstons Single Maly Golden Ale.

Made with a single Malt - Golden Promise.
Paid $6.55 for a 500ml stubby, bottle conditioned.

Very very nice.

Questions are:
Does anyone have a recipee for this - please post.
Does anyone know where to get Golden Promise Malt from?
Does anyone know the hops used?

Anyone else tried this - what did you think of it?


----------



## kook (20/3/04)

I havent tried the Marstons Single Malt, but I've tried another of their single malt beers, called Marstons Double Drop. It used all marris otter malt.

Marstons Double Drop
Aroma 6/10 Appearance 4/5 Flavour 6/10 Palate 3/5 Overall 13/20 (Total 3.2/5)
1 Feb 2004ours cloudy brownish copper with medium white head. Good retention too. Nice fresh grassy hop aroma with a hint of lemon there too. Smooth mouthfeel, though a little thin. Clean sweet start with a bitter mid and dry bitter finish. I enjoyed this, and didnt find it skunky at all. Maybe others got bad bottles (they are clear).

Others on ratebeer had talked about skunked bottles (clear glass). I had a very fresh clean tasting one. Still, it was only an average-good english pale ale 

As for Golden Promise, any HBS should be able to source it for you. Maltcraft import it, its a Thomas Fawcett malt


----------

